# My enclosure



## Bobo9 (May 18, 2019)

Here’s my enclosure for my tegu any recommendation for the newbie lol


----------



## Walter1 (May 18, 2019)

Looks nice. A few considerations. 1. male sure bask area is 35-39 C. Make sure ambient is around 26C. A moist cool hide at other end is critical for relief.

By looks of things you are a consciencious keeper. Please remember in 6 mo. that enclosure will suddenly be too small. Other members here have built incredible enclosures for adult care.


----------

